# Grand Canyon born on East coast



## Brian G Turner (Sep 20, 2003)

I just liked this article - the idea of this immense movement of rock across what is now the continent of North America. 

http://www.nature.com/nsu/030915/030915-3.html



> *Grand Canyon born on East coast*
> 
> Like many of their tourist visitors, some of the rocks that make up the Grand Canyon came across North America from the East Coast, a new study reveals1.
> Until now, the origin of the sands that covered approximately 350,000 square kilometers of the western United States and solidified into sandstone between 150 million and 300 million years ago has been a mystery.
> ...


----------

